# 45 bass today!



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been out the last 3 days to my favorite lake and had moderate success (7-8 bass) but no numbers or size. Today was different though. I went to a whole new are all the way up to the head waters. The water was so skinny i had to get out of the dingy and walk it along thru 2-4" of water at times. But i was determined to experiment and it really worked. I got 45 largemouth today and it shouldve easily been 60 if i wouldn't have left active fish several times in search of lunkers. 

Water was ice cold and chocolate milk. All fish were pale white. The weather has them so far behind down here there's not even any bluegills beds let alone bass beds. Mine were mostly smallmales with a few gorged out thick females but nothing post spawn. Not that id ever fish them on beds anyways. 

Todays best was 18" and 3ish pounds. But a lot were so fat they were 13" but 2+lbs. Got 90% on 3/16 bitsy bug with zoom trailer black and blue. Can't wait to get on em again soon!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Now that's an awesome day on the water. Those kind of days will be burned into your memory forever. And that's a good thing!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great fishin' Pigsticker!


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

What body of water are you fishing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The site posted a quote that want even on this thread? So nevermind.

Great job pigsticker!


----------

